# Zari Trio - Republic of Georgia vocal choral group from Toronto, Canada



## Zest Radio Show (Nov 16, 2014)

Watch ReW & WhO? TV Show interview and performance video by Zari Trio of Toronto, Canada w/ Georgian traditional singers, Shalva Makharashvili Bachi, Andrea Kuzmich and Reid Robins





To find Zari Trio music please visit;

__
https://soundcloud.com/singinkuz%2Fsets


----------

